# Kitchen Entryway Improvment



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

why does it look like there is a length of wood running along 
the opening on the kitchen side?

Can't see the crack in the pic you posted.

what you want to do is re-sheetrock over the bean and float it out, right?
If so, that is fine if you like to suffer...
I would suggest to frame it out with wood, with a mantle top.
You can use poplar, then paint it white or stain it.

You can make it fancy or plain, I can show you samples, if you
like the idea.


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> why does it look like there is a length of wood running along
> the opening on the kitchen side?


I see what your seeing now, but it is just the light. I could provide a picture of the crack but was hoping to get by without it. The crack runs over 75% of top of the entryway, straight down the middle. I am guessing that it follows the seam of 2 2X12 studs.

I could float it out etc, but I am interested in your option. It would probably look more formal and professional. Please post your pictures on mantle ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

when i redid our living room and dining room the doorway between them (all the doorways and windows were just drywall, no trim) i installed jambs and trim to dress it up a bit. the house looked so plain with no trim on the doorways or windows.


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

DannyT said:


> when i redid our living room and dining room the doorway between them (all the doorways and windows were just drywall, no trim) i installed jambs and trim to dress it up a bit. the house looked so plain with no trim on the doorways or windows.


I agree the trim work on the doorway looks good. Here is a picture of the other side of my doorway. Would you trim it the same only cutting the trim off at 90 degree angles so it come flush with the other wall?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice Danny T looks very professional.

Here's is the family room windows, the span is 10 foot
the wood is poplar stained white, I stained it beige / white and stained
the windows to match.

i'll get you the living room one next, it a bit more formal.










this is the one between the LR & DR

this is poplar as well, the opening is 12 foot.











we posted at the same time...I'm confused, is that the same opening?

here's a close-up...


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> we posted at the same time...I'm confused, is that the same opening?


It is a little confusing! We did post at the same time. Look at the images from dstorjoh at 3:11pm and 8:52pm (the minutes will be true for sure with respect to time zone). The image at 3:11pm is the left side of the entryway and the image at 8:52pm is at the right side of the entryway. I am not sure whether this time will hold as the forum lists the time in your time zone, but the minutes should be the same. Back to your work, I can really see what you did in the second picture. I do have a question though, did you use the same design on the other side of the door frame? 

This question is for the other forum users. What search terms would you use to google some other designs like this? Would there be a book at home depot I could browse through?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

dstdorjoh, the other side of the LR is just one piece of molding,
the drama is all on the other side.

I can get you a pic of it tomorrow
if you wish...when we did this, we winged it and kept building it
up with molding until we were satisfied.
I took some of my other photos and cropped them down to show
other options... again all this was make it up as you go, we kept 
adding pieces until we were happy with the look.

It's not a very hard project.


this is an interior kitchen door on the right, on the left is another interior
kitchen door...the one on the left was a challenge as the doorway died into
cabinets on both sides.










this is the other side of the door way on the right, as you can see it's 'plainer' than the LR one.










the outdoor kitchen door...dies into the cabinet on the left.


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

DannyT said:


> when i redid our living room and dining room the doorway between them (all the doorways and windows were just drywall, no trim) i installed jambs and trim to dress it up a bit. the house looked so plain with no trim on the doorways or windows.


This looks good DannyT. Could you explain how you did the top and bottom portions (see image below)?










On the top starting from the crown molding above the doorframe along the ceiling (on the right corner) did you: cut a 45, matched that 45 with another small piece of molding, which i think is jig-sawed or coping sawed on the side opposite the 45 to match the final crown molding. Or did you use all 45 degree cuts for the corner pieces? It just steps out such a small amount I can't really figure out what is going on.

Is the lower corner simply a small rectangular flat piece of trim ?

Thanks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i used a plinth block on the bottom that was 1x4x8 on mine. at the top the crown turns and goes around the 3/4 inch thick flat piece above the door. the piece on the side is around 3/4 of an inch long. sometimes takes more than one try to get it right but adds a nice little detail.


----------



## mathewross (Feb 21, 2012)

Gourmet kitchen to make the space comfortable, highly functional, and attractive. Putting together an eating bar in your kitchen is a more difficult home improvement project.


----------

